#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Drop arms en yoke ladders

## ralph hogenhout

Hallo,

Is er iemand die weet of er gekeurde droparms en yoke ladders op de markt te koop zijn?

Bij alle bedrijven waar wij ze tot nu toe gehuurd hebben blijken het toch elke keer zelf gelaste en in elkaar geprutste bouwwerken te zijn.

Zou er voor onze moving heads op de zaak graag een aantal aanschaffen maar wil wel graag dat ik er qua belasting en certificaten wel veilig mee bezig ben.

alvast dank, Ralph

----------


## rinus bakker

En als jij dan even zegt wat de keuringsgrondslagen zoden moeten zijn voor de dingen wil ik ze wel keuren.....
Wat zijn: 'droparms' en 'yoke ladders' anders dan interessant klinkende 'kreten' voor iemand die niet weet hoe hij ze in het Nederlands zou moeten noemen?

Ik wordt een beetje misselijk van al dat geleuter over keuringen...als je niet eens weet wat dat begrip inhoud.
Is jou huis wel gekeurd?
of jouw fiets?
of die wapperlampen van je? 
En ben je zelf eigenlijk wel gekeurd?

Wat bedoel je in ***snaam eigenlijk met 'gekeurd'?
En wat wil je daarvoor gaan betalen?

----------


## Jugfire

Met droparms bedoel je zeker iets van een extender?
Zodat je een spotje lager kunt hangen dan waar de truss hangt?

Yoke ladder, ladder structuur waar je meerdere movingheads onder elkaar kunt hangen?

----------


## Paul Klomp

Bij deze een afbeelding van onze moving head outrigger en moving head ladder.
http://img506.imageshack.us/my.php?i...dframe10oz.jpg

http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?i...adframe4ov.jpg

http://img308.imageshack.us/img308/5...trigger6ng.jpg

http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?i...dladder3ex.jpg

Meer info is verkrijgbaar via de mail. Helaas zijn ze nog niet online bij ons op de site.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Rinus, ik denk dat het de topicstarter gaat om materialen die een CE/Tuv keurmerk bevatten. maw. materiaal dat niet door de klussenier in elkaar is gepoept maar op een degelijke manier is gemaakt en dit heeft laten beproeven door een keuringsinstelling.

ofwel, dat er iemand naar heeft gekeken die zou moeten weten waaraan het materiaal dient te voldoen en op krachtgetest is..

Mar ik denk eerlijk gezegt dat je dat ook wel begreep.. :P

----------


## kokkie

Ik denk dat Rinus bedoelt:

Maak/koop* 1 extender/drop arm/yoke ladder/papagaaienstok/etc.* teveel, misbruik die op de trekbank en deel het trekgewicht als hij stuk gaat door 5.
Dat heeft net zoveel waarde of voor spul van sommige producenten nog wel meer dan een certificaat. 
En als je 11 van die dingen zonder certificaat koopt ipv 10 met, wordt je nog minder genaaid ook.

* Doorhalen wat niet van toepassing is

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dank U, kan ik me goed in vinden, ik las het verhaal een beetje anders. 

Maar dit is een goede manier.. maar hechten we helemaal totaal geen waarde aan keuringscertificaten?? ivm. verzekering ed?

----------


## moderator

Zeggen die certificaten iets over de manier waarop de drop arms zijn gebruikt de voorgaande keren?

Wat handig is om mee te rekenen is een WLL. Een fabrikant/leverancier doet je daar een groot plezier mee.

----------


## rinus bakker

> http://img308.imageshack.us/img308/5...trigger6ng.jpg



Ik mag toch wel bezwaar maken tegen de naamgeving van dit ding?
Het lijkt me dat we niet al te snel Engelse 'kreten' moeten gaan gebruiken als we niet eens weten wat ze betekenen? (Dat lijkt meer op een vorm van hardnekkige 'interessanteritis'.)
Laat staan dat we dan weten wat voor sterkte-eisen (?) eraan ten grondslag zouden moeten liggen.
Kan iemand mij dat misschien vertellen, want als we een keuring op dit soort objecten willen moet die eis er kennelijk al zijn.... 
Is dit soort objecten/hulpmiddelen in te delen bij de eisen uit het Bouwbesluit (Woningwet=Eurocodes) of 
juist onder de MachineRichtlijn/ArbeidsmiddelenRichtlijn (Arbowet/Arbobesluit)
En dan moeten we misschien ook nog vaststellen wie deze sterkte-eisen voor ons gaat verifieren? En hoe dat moet gebeuren....? En wat dat dan mag kosten?
Is in heel Europa er nou niks anders te bedenken dan telkens weer heel hard "TuV" te roepen? Heeft men in Duitsland dan toch de wijsheid in pacht?
Dan hadden de Amerikanen, Britten en Russen die Duitsers 60 jaar geleden net zo goed kunnen laten zitten.  ;-)

Het enige land dat bezig is om hiervoor normering op te zetten ligt ver weg aan de andere kant van de grote plas..... 
En gaan wij nu in Nederland plotseling de Amerikanse norm-ontwerpen tot Wettelijke eis en keuringsgrondslag verheffen? 
Dat is toch weer wat te veel eer voor de Texaan in het Witte Huis! 
Dus nogmaals - eerst nadenken en dan praten?

En dan begint zo'n topic met de vraag:
Is er iemand die weet of er voor drop-arms enz. ook normen zijn ontwikkeld, en waar zijn die te vinden?
Zo'n vraag zal namelijk ook voor een fabrikant of keuringsinstantie gelden - zeker als je niet wilt dat die laatsten jou een (financiele) poot gaan uitdraaien. 
Want dat doen ze zeker als zij eenmaal weten dat jij van niets weet!

Zit er eigenlijk wel iemand te wachten op normering, keuring (en kosten?) op dit gebied?

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Hallo,
> 
> Is er iemand die weet of er gekeurde droparms en yoke ladders op de markt te koop zijn?
> 
> Bij alle bedrijven waar wij ze tot nu toe gehuurd hebben blijken het toch elke keer zelf gelaste en in elkaar geprutste bouwwerken te zijn.
> 
> Zou er voor onze moving heads op de zaak graag een aantal aanschaffen maar wil wel graag dat ik er qua belasting en certificaten wel veilig mee bezig ben.
> 
> alvast dank, Ralph (AVEQ, Den Haag)



Misschien moet je HOF een email sturen, ik weet het niet zeker, maar ze hebben iets van een droparm (Stoeltje) in de verhuur (http://www.hof.nl/product.asp?dbt=17...ductClassId=47).

----------


## ralph hogenhout

Wil toch wel graag even reageren op de reacties die er gemaakt zijn op mijn onderwerp.

Gek dat iemand die het woord veiligheid erg hoog heeft zitten op deze manier op een simpele vraag reageert.
Hier bedoel ik met name de heer Bakkker mee.
Ik ken u alleen van naam en de goede reputatie die u heeft.
Vandaar ook mijn vraag op dit forum.

De enige benamingen die ik ken voor dit soort bewegende spot rigging hulpmiddelen zijn de benamingen die ik in mijn vraag heb benoemd.

Na enkele malen met mensen van Prolyte en andere riggingmateriaal fabrikanten op beurzen te hebben gesproken werd mij al snel duidelijk dat als je iets zelf fabriceert en het fout dat je dan op een verschrikkelijke manier aan de beurt ben middels aansprakelijkheid.

Ik ben gewoon erg benieuwd of er ergens ter wereld bedrijven zijn die dit soort hulpmiddelen gecertificeert fabriceren.....

Als dit soort simpele vragen geeneens gesteld kunnen worden op dit forum dan word het natuurlijk nooit wat met de veiligheid omtrent rigging in Nederland.

Ik hoop dat er in het vervolg vanuit gegaan kan worden dat er op dit forum ook vragen gesteld kunnen worden door technici die zich al jaren professioneel met dit vak bezig houden aan gerenomeerde mensen die dit forum moderaten.

Dank in ieder geval voor de andere positieve reacties van mensen die wel Engels kunnen en begrijpen wat ik bedoel........

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Ralph,

zal ik jouw geheugen nog even opfrissen?
En je daarna uitleggen dat je geen flauw benul hebt waarover je eigenlijk praat.




> 1) "gekeurde"
> 2) "droparms" en "yoke ladders"
> 3) "zelf gelaste" 
> 4) "in elkaar geprutste bouwwerken"
> 5) "qua belasting" 
> 6) "certificaten"
> 7) "veilig mee bezig ben"
> 8) "(AVEQ, Den Haag)"



1 = wat is "keuren" anders dan... 'onderzoeken en beproeven'? 
Als je van tevoren vast stelt hoe en hoe zwaar je het ding wilt belasten kun je het aldus ontwerpen met een voldoende veiligheidsfactor ingebouwd. 
Je onderzoekt daarna of het ding ook goed geconstrueerd is en laat er vervolgens een proefbelasting op los. En dat kun je allemaal zelf.... Daar hoeft geen TuV of LiftInstituut of DNV of Lloyds of Vertias aan te pas te komen.... (Want er zijn toch geen normen voor... Valt dit soort dingen onder de ArboWet of de Woningwet ( Het ArboBesluit of het BouwBesluit?)
2 = prachtige interessante (=want Engelse!) namen, maar waar elke kenner, idioot of grapjas er nog 200 andere ook voor kan verzinnen.... 
en dat ook doet als je een speurtocht op internet gaat houden. En waruit blijkt dat er ook totaal geen eenheid in de soort van belasting is aan te geven. 
Dus hoe wil je hier een norm voor maken? Die dan weer een keuring mogelijk moet maken. 
3 = wat is er mis met zelf lassen? Elke lasser doet dat. Of ze nou in de oliepijpleidingen of bij een dorpssmid of bij Hollandia Kloos of een lichtbedrijf werken. Is wat jij wilt suggereren dat mensen bij licht- en geluidbedrijven perse niet kunnen lassen? Zullen we nog eens een bom opzetten over echte ! vakkennis in de velke disciplines deze malle bedrijfstak...?
4 = hoe kun jij beoordelen of iets 'geprutst' is? 
Vielen al die ingehuurde dingen telkens in stukken uit elkaar? Of brachten jullie ze zwaar vervormd terug omdat je er veel meer ingehangen han dan kennelijk mocht?
Wie ben jij om 'prutsen' vast te stellen van anderen?
5 = hoe wist je wat je aan die dingen mocht hangen 'qua belasting'? 
En was dat dan niet voldoende?
6 = volg eens een rigging cursus, dan krijg je een uitgebreide 'uitleg' over wat "certificaten" eigenlijk zijn. De eerstvolgende is in september in Utrecht.
7 = volg eens een rigging cursus, dan krijg je een uitgebreide 'uitleg' over wat "veilig" eigenlijk is in de zin van de vele wetten en regels die zich hiermee bezig houden. De eerstvolgende is in september in Utrecht.
8 = aan dat bedrijf heb ik bijna een jaar geleden een offerte gedaan voor een inhouse cursus daar. Niks meer van gehoord... 
Daarna ze nog enkele keren op de hoogte gebracht van mee kunnen doen aan andere cursussen die werden gegeven in de buurt van Den Haag. Niks meer op gehoord.... 

Dus die irritante en arrogante toon die jij in jouw laaste posting aanslaat is voor mij haast een reden om te zeggen dat je niet eens meer welkom bent op een cursus.
Mensen mogen van mij arrogant zijn als ze het kunnen waarmaken. 
Maar wat dat betreft hak je de plank behoorlijk mis. Veiligheid bereik je niet met mooie en interssante praatjes. En ook niet met gesprekken met verkopers (!)(die liegen toch minimaal 25-50% van hun spreektijd) op beurzen.
En als je verwacht dat dit forum een soort van privé vraagbaak is 
waarop je alleen maar de door jouw gewenste antwoorden krijgt...? Droom lekker door. 
Verdere klachten doe je maar bij jouw baas! 
Jouw cursusdeelname (als je er al behoefte aan zou hebben, want "forumvragen" zijn toch veel gemakkelijker en goedkoper) wordt daarom wat mij betreft bestraft met een malus van 15%! 
Veiligheid kost wel geld namelijk!
De groeten!

----------


## jack

Hoi Luitjes 

Dit is dus weer zo,n geval !

Trap een Newbie in de grond.

Helaas deze keer nog wel door een moderator!

Sorry dat ik even mijn mening geeft.
Ralph Hogenhout heeft een normale vraag.
Word notabene door een moderator!!!!!! onzinig beantwoord.

Waarop dhr. Hogenhout weer relatief netjes antwoord.


Citaat dhr Bakker




> Dus die irritante en arrogante toon die jij in jouw laaste posting aanslaat is voor mij haast een reden om te zeggen dat je niet eens meer welkom bent op een cursus.



 
Welke irritante en arogante toon?!?!?!?!?!

De enigste irritante en arogante toon die ik in dit topic tegen kom is die van dhr Bakker (zie citaat)

Sorry dit moest ik even kwijt. 

Krijg ik nu ook een ban ?

----------


## moderator

Mensen....

Als je met een vraag komt, dan is die vraag niet altijd met een pasklaar antwoord te beantwoorden.

In dit geval levert de vraag juist een heleboel wedervragen op, waar tot op heden niet op wordt ingegaan, kan met de toon te maken hebben, maar toch.....geen antwoord.

Wat nou:  "nota bene door een moderator"

Moderators weten prima wat ze doen, ze plaatsen berichten op persoonlijke titel en daarnaast beheren ze het forumonderdeel.

Geen gezeik over wat modjes wel en niet mogen, daarvoor mail je me maar, maar nog beter: je nemet het zoals het komt.

Een ban krijg je als je de forumregels met voeten treedt, in de ruime tien forum jaren staat het aantal bans (gelukkig!) nog op geen hand vol...

Ten aanzien van de vraag:
Als ik je goed begrijp ralph, dan ben jij op zoek naar een leverancier van een stuk staal/alu en wil je dat die leverancier jou een paiertje overhandigd waarop staat: we hebben deze constructie getest en je kunt er veilig X kg aan hangen.

Klinkt inderdaad heel verstandig, maar...wat schiet je ermee op?

----------


## Outline

Wat Ralph er mee op schiet, is dat hij gedekt is als het eventueel fout gaat. Hij is gewoon op zoek naar een bewijs dat het ding aan de eisen voldoet. Voor het geval de grote-boze-controleer-meneer een keer verschijnt...

En ik snap z'n gedachtegang wel! Want alles moet aan richtlijn-zus en regelgeving-zo voldoen (takels, kettingen, truss, enz, enz!), dus waarom dat dan ook niet?

Probleem is dus blijkbaar: welke richtlijn/eisen? En op welke grond? En wie dan daarna dus weer het papiertje mag afstempelen.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja, ik vind de vraag ook niet zo vreemd, het gaat in dit geval (zoals altijd gewoon om het doorschuiven van de verantwoordelijkheid. 

Gebruik je een product dat getest is op de juiste wijze en het gaat toch mis, kan je wijzen naar de volgende is keuringsrangorde. deze heeft jou immers zwart op wit verteld dat wat je ermee deed was toegestaan en zo schuiven we de schuld door tot in de schoenen van de keurder.
naar maar waar en eerlijk gezegt ben ik er ook wel blij mee als ik het kan doorschuiven wanneer er een kind met een gescheurde scheel in het ziekenhuis ligt. mischien vindt iemand dit egoistisch, maar dit is nou net hetgeen waarvoor een keuring door derden wel prettig is.

mischien dat het in de praktijk anders ligt, maar gelukkig heb ik het nog niet meegemaakt.

----------


## ralph

Niet mee eens....een keuringscertificaat zeg wat over het ding op het moment dat het ding werd gekeurd, zegt niets over de historie ( hoe vaak met welke (over)-belasting gebruikt).
Tevens zegt het niets over de toegepaste werkwijze.

Ik heb ff het internet afgespeurd naar een foto van wat je bedoeld, ik ken het wel van onderweg, maar een fotootje kom ik niet zo snel tegen helaas, iemand die het gespreksonderwerp kan en wil visualiseren? zou fijn zijn.

Even een aanvulling over waarom je soms niets aan een certifivaat hebt:
stel je hebt een stuk truss, netjes gecertificeerd etc. Nu ga je dat stuk tuss zelden alleen gebruiken, geeft de fabrikant nu ook een certificaat van de door jou gebouwde constructie?

Leuke vervolgvraag:
halfcoupler met daaraan een staal of alu buis gelast. haaks op deze verticale buis is weer een horizontale buis gelast. Aan deze horizontale buis hang je een movinghead.
Nemen we een flinke, een stage zoom...wat is nu de kracht op die constructie als die stage zoom 280gr rond wappert?

----------


## ralph hogenhout

reactie op

----------


## ralph hogenhout

Beste heer Bakker,

Allereerst mijn oprechte excuses als ik u beledigd heb met mijn reactie. Dit was absoluut niet de intentie van mijn topic en de reacties daarop.

In een poging om mijn eigen kennis bij te schaven heb ik dit topic gestart op een forum wat ik vaak bezoek.
Omdat ik het forum vaak bezoek weet ik ook dat er erg vakkundige moderators aanwezig zijn.
Vandaar ook dat ik hier mijn vraag heb gesteld..

Het enige wat ik mij afvroeg is of er hulpmiddelen gefabriceerd worden door gerenomeerde bedrijven die aan kunnen geven wat de maximale belastingen van dit soort hulpmiddelen zijn.
En die dan misschien daarnaast ook enige vorm van keuring/testen op deze hulpmiddelen los hebben gelaten.

Puur en alleen omdat ik door sommige huidige hulpmiddelen het op klus soms erg benauwd krijg omdat sommige hulpmiddelen in erg slechte staat verkeren ( Zwaar verroest, Dunne boutjes in de gehele constructie en zeer slecht gelaste verbindingen ).

En ja het is me al eens overkomen dat een hulpmiddel constructie tijdens het omhoog takelen weer naar beneden kwam..
Boutje afgebroken....! 

Ik weet zeker te weinig van normeringen, wetten e.d.
Ik hoop daarom ook dat ik snel aan een riggingcursus deel kan nemen en dat ik toch een beroep kan blijven doen op andere mensen hun kennis en vaardigheden middels dit forum.

Drukte is het enige wat ons tot nu toe weerhouden heeft van het volgen van de cursussen. Hopelijk kunnen we er snel mee beginnen..........

met vriendelijke groet, Ralph

----------


## Watt Xtra

"Puur en alleen omdat ik door sommige huidige hulpmiddelen het op klus soms erg benauwd krijg omdat sommige hulpmiddelen in erg slechte staat verkeren ( Zwaar verroest, Dunne boutjes in de gehele constructie en zeer slecht gelaste verbindingen )."

Dit is toch al een sterk punt om deze hulpmiddelen in dat geval zeker niet te gebruiken?!!! zwaar verroest, in jouw ogen te dunne boutjes, slecht gelaste verbindingen!! Wanneer jij denkt dat dit niet veilig is dan zou ik het zeker niet ophangen. Ook al zouden hier 5 papiertjes bij zitten die wel zeggen dat het gekeurd is.  Wanneer het oog al doet vermoeden dat de hulpmiddelen in "slechte staat' zijn, niet gebruiken en dan evt maar de eigenaar van betreffende producten zelf die verantwoording nemen en laten ophangen, gebruiken.

Dit soort dingen leert men al bij VCA. "onveilige situatie in jouw ogen? betreffende eigenaar of verantwoordelijke erop aan spreken en werk laten liggen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Wat Ralph er mee op schiet, is 
> 1) *dat hij gedekt is* als het eventueel fout gaat. 
> Hij is gewoon op zoek naar een bewijs dat het ding aan 
> 2) *de eisen* voldoet. 
> Probleem is dus blijkbaar: 
> welke richtlijn/eisen? 
> En op welke grond? 
> En wie dan daarna dus weer het papiertje mag afstempelen.



1) En die opmerking berust op een levensgroot misverstand.
Maar dat is toch al vaak genoeg aan de orde geweest op dit forum. 
Dus daar ga ik niet wéér een hoofdstuk over schrijven.
Ga maar eens naar je eigen verzekeraar! Want dat is degene die moet zorgen voor de *echte dekking*! 
En die valt echt in het niet bij een boete-tje dioor die 'boze meneer'.

2) en val jij in mijn herhalingen, 
want dat is nou net waarover ik ben gevallen bij die eerste posting.....

Als we willen dat dingen helder geregeld moeten zijn zul je eerst die dingen moeten omschrijven, en dan niet meteen een plukje Engels ertegenaan en dan denken dat iedereen wel weet waar het over gaat.
Het zou "newbie's" sieren om niet meteen te doen of ze precies weten waar ze het over hebben.... 
Zelfs de 'rimpelsaurussen' krabben zich soms achter de oren over de telkens weer vernieuwe 'kretologie'. Echt een probleem van deze sector!
Maar mensen die er bergen (onbetaalde!!!!!!) tijd in stoppen om te proberen op dit gebied enige helderheid te verschaffen, krijgen de wind van voren, omdat degenen die daar niets aan doen het "te druk" hebben.
Waarvan ik aanneem dat dat niet onbetaald blijft.....
En vervolgens zijn dat de zielepoten? 
Omdat we in het Hollandse poldermodel altijd direct voor de underdog kiezen? 
Lees dit topic nou nog eens van het allereerste begin! En vel dan een oordeel op basis van jouw kennis (of misschien wel het gebrek eraan!)
En denk dan eens na over de formele (papiergeil geworden?) structuur van deze malle sector van "cowboys", "ongeschoolden", "certifetisjisten", klagers", "afzeikers", enz. enz. 
Voor scholing of opleiding is geen tijd maar 'we' blazen meteen als newbie wel hoog van de toren? 
En geven tussen de regels ook nog even door dat we nooit van het begrip safety gehoord hebben? 
Wie van deze sector kan leven (= er een inkomen van heeft) zou ook eens verder moeten kijken dan zijn directe eigenbelang... en voor je gaat leuteren over "keuringen" en "certificeren" eerst eens de vraag stellen waar dat soort woorden nou precies voor staan?

Ik ben dan degene die wel altijd serieus moet blijven?
Op National Geographic is de slagzin: "Think again!" 
en aan "thinking = before posting" ontbreekt het hier nog veel te vaak.


Ik maak hier verder geen woorden meer aan vuil.

----------


## Kilian

> Ik mag toch wel bezwaar maken tegen de naamgeving van dit ding?
> Het lijkt me dat we niet al te snel Engelse 'kreten' moeten gaan gebruiken als we niet eens weten wat ze betekenen? (Dat lijkt meer op een vorm van hardnekkige 'interessanteritis'.)
> Laat staan dat we dan weten wat voor sterkte-eisen (?) eraan ten grondslag zouden moeten liggen.
> Kan iemand mij dat misschien vertellen, want als we een keuring op dit soort objecten willen moet die eis er kennelijk al zijn.... 
> Is dit soort objecten/hulpmiddelen in te delen bij de eisen uit het Bouwbesluit (Woningwet=Eurocodes) of 
> juist onder de MachineRichtlijn/ArbeidsmiddelenRichtlijn (Arbowet/Arbobesluit)
> En dan moeten we misschien ook nog vaststellen wie deze sterkte-eisen voor ons gaat verifieren? En hoe dat moet gebeuren....? En wat dat dan mag kosten?
> Is in heel Europa er nou niks anders te bedenken dan telkens weer heel hard "TuV" te roepen? Heeft men in Duitsland dan toch de wijsheid in pacht?
> Dan hadden de Amerikanen, Britten en Russen die Duitsers 60 jaar geleden net zo goed kunnen laten zitten. ;-)
> ...



Beste Rinus,

Ik weet dat je het zelf heel erg boeiend vind. Maar voegt dit werkelijk wat toe aan de vraag die er gesteld wordt?

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik denk dat ik er maar gewoon helemaal mee stop.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Chatten gebeurd via een chatbox hea! :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen: ik heb veel aan de reacties gehad van Rinus...

----------


## Outline

Rinus, juist dat hele 'papiergegeil' is de oorzaak van dit soort vragen! Het is eigenlijk toch te gek voor woorden dat je tegenwoordig een hele sloot papier nodig hebt die moet bevestigen dat jij wel capabel genoeg bent om die ene takel te hangen en de man naast je niet?

En je weet net zo goed als ik dat al die papiertjes niks zeggen als er geen gezond verstand wordt gebruikt. De voorbeelden zien we hier maar al te vaak voorbij komen!

Ik zeg eerlijk dat ik ook m'n papieren niet heb, maar toch hang ik regelmatig iets op. En officieel zal dat wel weer niet toegestaan zijn. Maar zolang je je verstand maar gebruikt kom je een aardig eind. En ik kan zeggen dat er in die ongeveer 13 jaar dat ik nu 'hobby' er bij mij nog NOOIT iets naar beneden is gekomen!

Maar wat ik dus bedoel te zeggen is dat de gemiddelde mens tegenwoordig door alle regelgeving het niet meer durft/weet en dan gewoon graag gerustgesteld wil worden.

----------


## Sander de Graaf

hey droparms, die heb ik nodig maar nog niet gevonden waar ik ze kan kopen. 

Dus de vraag nog eens: Waar kan je deze kopen?

Het liefst bij een bedrijf wat aangesloten is bij de EKH. Dan weet ik dat het volgens de wettelijke bepalingen en technische voorschriften gekeurd word.

----------


## SPS

Zucht..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hobbyma

Hoi Ralph, ik vind je vraag ook niet zo raar hoor, heb echt met verbazing de reacties gelezen en ben het met jack eens, maar snap ook wel de de ene moderator de andere niet af zal vallen. 

begrijp me niet verkeerd heb ontzettend veel respect voor Rinus en voor de cursus. Maar als Ralph de enige rigging cursus in nederland wil volgen dan kost het hem 15% extra omdat de instructeur op een internet forum hem een stomme vraag vond stellen. Mij is verteld dat stomme vragen niet bestaan... 

Ik kan ook geen atwoord geven op je vraag Ralph. In dit wereldje gaan de meeste bedrijven wel goed met elkaar om, misschien een keer een telefoontje aan wagen..

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Er is volgens mij geen een bedrijf in nederland dat dropamps kant en klaar heeft gekocht. Ik ben in iedergeval alleen nog maar custom made tegen gekomen iig.

Misschien kun je een contact opnemen met de P.I.D (Periodieke Inspectie Dienst) in Schiedam. Zij keuren ook o.a handtakels en hijsmateriaal. Misschien kunnen zij je verder helpen of jouw custom mades keuren.

M.V.G

----------


## rinus bakker

> Misschien kun je een contact opnemen met de P.I.D (Periodieke Inspectie Dienst) in Schiedam.



En dat is dan dezelfde club die een jaar of 1,5 geleden bij mij advies kwam inwinnen over het keuren in de entertainment.
Waarna aardig wat (telefoon)tijd is besteed aan enkele adviserende gesprekken, om daarna nooit meer wat van die club te horen. 
Altijd leuk dit soort 1-2-3-tjes.
We zijn weer terug bij af.
Maar Ralph, 
je bent alsnog van harte welkom op de cursus van eind november!
Die trouwens alweer op 1 of 2 man na volgeboekt is.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Ik weet niet of ze goed zijn of niet. Ik weet alleen dat ze het doen. 
Het was maar een idee, misschien had hij er wat aan.

zucht, als je niet eens meer zoiets kan opperen hier kunnen we beter het forum op slot gooien  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:

----------


## moderator

Juist positief dat je het oppert, de ervaringen van anderen plaatsen het wellicht in het juiste daglicht.

----------


## ralph hogenhout

Beste Rinus,

De opleiding die je geeft is geboekt door ons in November. Heb er erg veel zin in.

vriendelijke groet,

Ralph Hogenhout

----------


## Paul Klomp

Nogmaals, 
op pagina 1 heb ik 4 afbeeldingen geplaatst van 2 versch. producten die wij maken, waarbij ik toch sterk de indruk heb dat hiernaar gevraagd wordt.

Voor meer info, kijk bij ons op de site!

----------


## moderator

Geven jullie een WLL af op deze producten? zo ja, van hoeveel?

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Uiteraard ben je goed bezig als je bezig houdt met de veiligheid. 
Dat je je daarbij afvraagt of er bedrijven zijn die een dergelijke constructie hebben ontwikkeld en hebben laten bekijken door een instantie die zoiets kan testen,(Ik denk je het dan zo moet zeggen, omdat van keuren dan geen sprake kan zijn als er geen richtlijnen voor zijn. ) is natuurlijk iets wat je kan vragen. 

En als er voor elke soort constructie (en laat ik het dan nog alleen houden bij de construcites die we in de entertainment gebruiken) bijpassende richtlijnen opsgesteld moeten worden om daar later mee te kunnen keuren, dan is de papierwinkel (of de ongecontroleerde kladblaadjesbende) enorm.

Ik ben zelf ook alleen nog maar eigen gemaakte construcities van "lowriggers/droparms etc" tegen gekomen. En daarbij zaten toch echt wel redelijk doordachte ontwerpen en solide constructies bij. Als jij dan zegt dat je ,bij alle bedrijven waarbij jij ze hebt gehuurd, je er niet vrolijk van werd, wat is dan JOUW norm? Hoeveel is alle?
Kijk, als ze er slecht uit zien. Weiger ze dan. Lasnaden slecht in jouw opinie(welke ik hier ab-so-luut niet afkraak), weiger ze dan. Als je denkt dat ze net zo hard weer richting aarde vallen, dan moet je ze in eerste instantie niet eens ophangen. Dus als het (zoals je zegt) gepruste dingen zijn, waarom huur je ze dan? Waarom hang je ze op? Waarom zet je anderen onnodign in een risico gebied? 

Kom ik op Rinus' context. Waarom al die bla bla, Engelse termen en gesmijt met keuringen dit en normeringen zo als je er zelf niet eens uit komt? 

Als je veilig wilt construeren en hijsen dan kun je wel een ISOhuppeldepup haak inschroeven met NENietsedewiets droparmen, maar als ASOhuppeldepup de haak of arm al met eerdere klussen gemolesteerd heeft komt het net zo hard naar beneden. Gebruik je verstand dus. 

Mensen zoals Rinus en anderen die zich bezighouden met het sorteren/uitzoeken/versimpelen/standaardiseren van alle regels doen zeer goed werk. En als wij ook goed werk willen kunnen doen dan kunnen wij beter eens goed luisteren naar wat ze te zeggen hebben op de cursus dan te roepen dat het gekeurd moet worden.(Scheelt trouwens een hoop zelf uitzoeken, want daar wordt je tureluurs van.) En daarmee kunnen we ons gezond verstand beter gebruiken om zo voor iedereen het feestje veiliger te maken. En dat is wat we willen toch?

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Gerrit,

dank voor deze ondersteuning en bijval...
(en die complimenten  :Big Grin:   :Smile:  _[ik mis de blozende smilie]_)
maar eind november komt Ralph de 5-daagse cursus volgen,
dus dan hebben we een leuk extra topic.
Overigens werkt ESTA in de USA aan een Amerikaanse 
(ANSI-) norm voor boom-arms enz. 
Ik zal zorgen dat ik het normontwerp op die cursus bij me heb.
Of beter - kijken of ik dat alvast naar Ralph kan opsturen.  

 :Cool:  
Kan ie een Amerikaan uitnodigen voor de keuring
 :Big Grin:  
Ik ken er wel een paar die dat graag willen komen doen.....
 :Big Grin:  
Enne ..... 
 :EEK!:   Ralph betaalt!  :EEK!:  

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Halo

wij zijn zelf bezig met het maken van droparms (ja engels ja) maar speciaal voor de heer rinus bakker dan maar: movinghead lagerhanger stangetjes genoemd.
ik kwam dit topic tegen in mijn zoektocht naar meer info over dit onderwerp, ik heb zojuist het hele topic gelezen en mijn verbazing steeg steeds verder bij de afzeikende toon die door met name de heer bakker werd gevoerd, gelijk beginnen met je weet niet waar je het over hebt enz. enz. niet iedereen is perfect en ik moet zeggen dat ik het vraagstuk over keuringen en veiligheid best wel een hele goede vraag vond aangezien ik er zelf ook mee bezig ben en er toch mensen onder moeten staan, en van 10 meter hoog 40kg movinghead op je hoofd wordt de qualiteit van je hoofd in de meeste gevallen ook niet beter ofzow.

dit wou ik even heel erg kwijt, het zal wel verwijderd worden maar so be it.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die *Halo*,

En komt nu jouw positieve bijdrage over het ontwerpen en bouwen hiervan dan ook nog?
1) Beschouw je die betreffende dingen als constructie-onderdeel (Bouwbesluit?) of als hijsgereedschap (Machine Richtlijn)?
2) Welke ontwerpfactor(en) voor de sterkte houdt jij dan aan?
3) Doe je dat dan tegen vervormen of breken?
4) Pas je ook nog een factor toe voor dynamische belastingen?
5) Hoe groot neem je die dan?
6) Wat doe je met het verhoogde risico ervan bij aanbrengen van lasten boven personen?
7) Heb je je hierover al in de (eventuele) buitenlandse regels of richtlijnen verdiept? 
8) En hoe en bij wie ga je die dingen dan laten keuren? En op welke autoriteit beroep die keurder zich dan weer? 
 :Confused:  

_En er wordt niks verwijderd._
__ 
_Want als ik mag afzeiken mag jij dat dus ook net zo goed ...._
_Want wat deze ouwe lul met 36 jaar in dit vak kan,_ 
_dat kun jij al zeker allemaal minstens net zo goed. _ 
_Maar "Heer" en "Bakker" wel graag met hoofdletters!_
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Halo

ten eerste:
Meneer Rinus Bakker :Big Grin:  bedankt voor de sportieve reactie daar had ik niet op gerekend.

ik ben nog niet in staat de bovengestelde vrage te beantwoorden: zoals ik al zei ben ik nog in het stadium van informatie inwinnen en tekenen, precies om die rede was en ben ik opzoek naar meer informatie.
gezien het feit dat de constructies die ik ga maken niet heel vaak en niet over grote afstand versleept hoeft te worden wordt het waarschijnlijk een laswerkje van 5cm buizen (staal) en een wand dikte van minimaal 4mm, dit gecombineerd met stevig laswerk en een slimme constructie (wordt aan gewerkt :Big Grin: ) en binnendoor de constructie een staaldraad die door alle buizen loopt die als grote safety steel fugeert zodat mocht er dan toch een las breken ofzow :Confused:  het niet zal vallen.
ik ga deze constructies waarschijnlijk niet laten keuren omdat dit simpelweg te duur wordt en ze niet verhuurd worden.

maar dat neemt niet weg dat ik wel de opties voor regels en eventuele keuring graag wil onderzoeken net als de topicstarter, daarom vond ik de vraagstelling helemaal zo gek nog niet.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Halo,

Wat voor staalkwaliteit ga je gebruiken? S235 of S355?
En wat voor afmetingen krijgt dat ding van jullie?

Een ronde 50mm buis met 4mm wanddikte kan een behoorlijke kracht opnemen hoor: het materiaal opp. is dan ca. 578 mm². Stel je gebruikt standaard "staal37" ~ S235. Daarin treedt vervorming op vanaf 235 N/mm². Dat is dus bij 578 x 235 = 135830 N ~ 13850 kg. 
Laten we hierop eens een Vf=5 loslaten [= verdubbeling van de 'industriele' Vf tegen vervormen voor hoogwaardige vormvaste stalen hijsgereedschappen]. 

Dat zou dan voor de buis in vertikale richting een "WLL-T" van 2770 kg opleveren..... Pittig spotje kun je daar aan hangen. 

_In het vaststellen van een Vf tegen breuk rekent men in de Europese Machine Richtlijn (primair van toepassing op 'havens, transport, bouw, industrie' enz.) een Vf = 5._ 
_Wij = de entertainment sector = verdubbelen dat in de regel naar Vf=10._ 

Welke minimaal noodzakelijke last is voor jou / jullie maatgevend aan zo'n droparm? 
Het lijkt me dat je eerst maar even wat rekenwerk moet gaan doen, waarbij de dimensionering van de verbinding naar boven (naar grid, trek of truss) waarschijnlijk belangrijker is dan die wanddikte van de buis.

Bij beschouwing van zo'n hulpstuk als constructiemateriaal wordt er in de huidige praktijk nog heel vaak met een Vf=1,5 gerekend. (Bouwbesluit). 
En 'vergeet' men zelfs om dan daarop ook minimaal die verdubbeling toe te passen - want hijsen en heffen is in de wet- en regelgeving (Arbowet) toch iets heel anders dan eenmalig bouwwerk neerzetten. 
Overigens zijn vrijwel alle 'trussboeren' ook schuldig aan het rekenen met die Vf van ongeveer 1,5. 
De serieuzere - die met de DIN normen - werken komen dan op 1,7 vanwege de materiaalfactor voor aluminium die door DIN is vastgesteld.
Maar dat is toch nog lang geen 2,5, laat staan 5 tegen vervormen.
In de EU praatgroep ligt dit als een "gevoelig onderwerp", want juist die malle Duitsers (met al hun verdubbelen, beveiligen enz) laten voor de trekroede en de truss een rekenwaarde van 1,7 toe tegen vervorming.
Dan kun je feitelijk alleen maar van die 'portaal-structuren' (carré op vaste poten) bouwen zoals in beursstands en bij disco's en dance-feesten. En dat is niet de echte praktijk van alle dag.


Nu weer terug naar jouw praktijk......

----------


## Upgrading your system

Rinus, even een vraagje,

Wanneer je op deze manier rekend, hoe ga je dan om met zaken als lasnaden ed.
wanneer een goed ingebrande en gevulde lasnaad is gelegt, lijkt het me toch een verzwakking in je ijzer dus een vermindering in je WLL van jetgeen je hebt gemaakt.

MAAR: hoeveel??

Mischien een vraag waar je niets mee kan, maar het schiet me zo te binnen. 
Ik kan een aardig stukje lassen (diploma's voor), maar het blijft bij mij toch zo van: oww, dat moet het makkelijk kunnen houden. Een berekening voor de WLL maak ik eigenlijk nooit. Natuurlijk gebruik ik mijn gezond verstand en zal er nooit gekke dingen mee doen, maar als je nou vraagt; Wat mag ik er maximaal aan hangen, blijft het min of meer een grove schatting.

Hoe vind je dit het beste te benaderen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik neem aan dat je met 'goed ingebrand' een goed hechting in het smeltbad bedoeld, en 
dan is er *voor staal* _géén_ verzwakking. 
= Als de lasser zijn materialen en stroomtoevoer op orde heeft, er geen randinkarteling heeft plaatsgevonden enzovoort enz.
In de rekennormen is zelfs een hoofdstuk gewijd aan toelaatbare lasfouten. 
(De meeste Aluminium legeringen verwakken bij lassen echter wel degelijk!)
En in de normen voor Alu-berekening dus ook weer een waarde voor de mate van verzwakking per legering en per lasmethode....)

Oook als je niets zou berekenen, zul je wel de veiligheid
moeten kunnen aantonen. Dat kan door een beproeving, na de fabricage.
Dan moet tenminste 5 x het gewicht wat je eraan zult willen hangen op worden aangebracht *zonder waarneembare/meetbare vervorming* na het wegnemen van dat gewicht. 
En dan maak je daarvan een document op met de productnaam, het gebruiksdoel, de toegestane belasting en de beproevingsmethode + de datum en jouw naam en handtekening en ziedaar: je hebt een CERTIFICAAT. 
Alleen nog even de WLL (of WLL-T) erop, de codes voor materiaal en fabrikant en het CE logo en klaar is Klara!
En geen keurder of andere "zelfbenoemde deskundige" certificeer-kwibus meer nodig.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Super, een helder antwoord op mijn vraag.

----------


## rinus bakker

Blijft mijn vraag: 
wat voor maximaal toelaatbaar gewicht plan je aan zo'n ding?

----------


## CoenCo

Een WLL-T van 50kg lijkt me reeel. 
Er zijn legio lampen zwaarder dan 25 kg, maar ik kan me zo snel geen lamp voor de geest halen die zwaarder is dan 50kg. Tenzij we het over syncrolites gaan hebben, maar die ga je niet aan een lo-hanger hangen, daarvoor hang je gewoon een extra truss op.
Dit natuurlijk uitgaande van 1 lamp per "bewegende-lamp-ophangpunt-verlagings-hulpmiddel". Komen er meerdere lampen boven elkaar in zo'n ding te hangen, dan rekenen we dus 50kg per lamp.

----------


## Halo

heb hier toevallig een folder liggen en ik kan je vertellen dat de qmaxz w3500 (1200w) wash netto precies 51 kg weegt, denk dat een mac 2000 ook aardig in die richting en zo kun je nog wel even doorgaan

----------


## CoenCo

De zwaarste mac2000 is 45 kg. 
De VL3500Q is 43 kg
Een cyberlight was volgens mijn geheugen 48 kg.
Misschien dat een WLL van 50 wat aan de krappe kant is, maar 95% van wat je eraan zou willen hangen, kan je er zonder problemen aanhangen.

----------


## Halo

mee eens bijna alles valt wel onder die 50kg

----------


## pablo

:EEK!:  
Al dat gedoe... Las gewoon 2 buizen aan elkaar, Dat koppie komt echt niet naar beneden zetten... Laten we niet zo moeilijk doen met z'n allen..

----------


## rinus bakker

Kijk,
zo'n Pablo is echt een goed voorbeeld van iemand met zorgvuldige en professionele aanpak.
Ga zo door 
en je zult in de hele wereld respect afdwingen.

----------


## Ralph Hees

> Al dat gedoe... Las gewoon 2 buizen aan elkaar, Dat koppie komt echt niet naar beneden zetten... Laten we niet zo moeilijk doen met z'n allen..



En wat als het omlaag komt en het komt op een van de artiesten, dan heb je een groot probleem als je er verantwoordelijk voor bent.
Ik heb het al meegemaakt dat een tophad met 20 kilo op doorbrak, dus ik zou wel degelijk rekening houden met het maximale gewicht dat je ergens aan kan hangen, voor je het weet ligt de mh op iemand.

----------


## rinus bakker

> dat een tophad met 20 kilo op doorbrak



Uhhh  :Frown:  "tophad"
Hebbie een plaatje misschien?

Want ik lees weer eens een voor mij nieuw woord, 
dat kennelijk toch in de rigging of tijdelijke constructie sfeer thuis hoort....

Ik ben sinds augustus 1970 bezig in dit malle vak 
en al ben ik dan niet dagelijks meer zo aktief "op de weg",
ik vind wel dat ik (alle?) kreten daarin toch moet weten...

_Wat in hemelsnaam wordt er bedoeld met een tophoed? _ 
of misschien beter:
*What the f*ck is meant by a* "_tophad_" ? 

Is dat een rigging / constructie ding?
- foto's ?
- links ?
- tekeningen ?

----------


## Ralph Hees

> Uhhh  "tophad"
> Hebbie een plaatje misschien?
> 
> Want ik lees weer eens een voor mij nieuw woord, 
> dat kennelijk toch in de rigging of tijdelijke constructie sfeer thuis hoort....
> 
> Ik ben sinds augustus 1970 bezig in dit malle vak 
> en al ben ik dan niet dagelijks meer zo aktief "op de weg",
> ik vind wel dat ik (alle?) kreten daarin toch moet weten...
> ...



Ik zie nu dat ik een typfout had.  :Frown:  Het moet zijn tophat.
En dat is een chasis deel om een speakers op een statief te zetten.

Foto:

Ik wilde daarmee zeggen dat niet alles zo stevig is als het lijkt en als je dan al geen rekening houd met het maximale gewicht dat aan iets mag hangen het risico alleen maar groter word.

----------


## ralph

Verwarrend begrip...

Wanneer ik op een productievloer vraag om asap een tophat te krijgen, dan weet ik namelijk 100% zeker dat er dan een stolp kist wordt gehaald.

Wanneer ik een speaker zie met een boxflens, dan noem ik dat een boxflens, geen tophat, want; dat dekt de lading niet.

----------


## Upgrading your system

aaah, Ralph, ik denk dat we hier wel een boek over kunnen schrijven, er zijn zo ongelofelijk veel zaken die overal een andere naam hebben of die ze kennen onder een andere naam.

zo vroeg ik eens om een carabiner.. moet je eens kijken waar sommige freelanchers dan mee aan komen zetten.

zelfde met bijvoorbeelf trusshaken..

de ene noemt iedere haak waarmee je iets ophangt een trusshaak, en de andere maakt verschil in G clamps, c haken, halfcouplers, triggerklemmen enz..

dan nog het verschil tussen safety's en steels die sommigen niet begrijpen (een safety is toch ook een staalkabel)

ik kan me hier ergens een lijstje met jargon herinneren als ik me niet vergis.. daar stonden ook veel voorbeelden van misverstanden in..

----------


## CoenCo

En nou staat or op de website van de argh! een stukje over een uitje naar Interal. In dat stukje word ook melding gemaakt van een "extender" gelast door interal en in gebruik bij de oosterpoort. Heeft iemand daar meer informatie/fotos over/van? Rinus misschien?

http://www.argh.nl/public/interalmiddag.pdf

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik had er graag heen gwild maar kon niet.

Ik denk dat Roy daar geweest is.
Hij was in elk geval wel in de Oosterpoort, 
hij is daar bij het Noorderslag een soort van 'rigging inspecteur'!
Je moet voor vragen aan hem gewoon even reageren op de ARGH website.

----------


## rinus bakker

> ik kan me hier ergens een lijstje met jargon herinneren als ik me niet vergis.. daar stonden ook veel voorbeelden van misverstanden in..



Ha Die Up...,

Misschien zou er ergens op dit forum een plekje ingeruimd moeten worden voor een lexicon / glossary / woordenlijst, die als een soort van *Forum-Wikipedia* moet gaan kunnen dienen.

Op de website van de ARGH hebben we al eens een voorschotje proberen te nemen wat betreft rigging begrippen: 
http://www.argh.nl/public/pr-NERS1-002-Definities.pdf

En op de website van Showlinks (Home - Showlinks) is ook al eens zo'n poging gewaagd. 
Maar die is aan een te grote overdosis ambities gestorven (dan wel in hardnekkig coma geraakt)...

En het kan ook altijd uitgebreider en completer.  Deelnemers genoeg!

Dus dan is ook vast wel een plekkie voor de hierboven genoemde 'kretologie' .. :Stick Out Tongue:  
- Tophad  - tophat  - topcat  - Tomcat  - topbed  - stopbet  :Cool:  
en _weet ik veel_ wat daar allemaal in terecht kan gaan komen. In het Licht en Geluid barst het ook van het jargon. 
Dus zo overbodig is zo'n "glossary" hoekje niet. Ik had ooit zelf al eens zo'n 1500 rigging-verwante woorden verzameld.  

Een ideetje om voor te dragen bij/aan het adres van de "*Top-Mod*" 
(~de _'Forum-***'_? ~de _'Grote Kalebas'_? ~de _'Opper Beagle'_? ~de _'Posting Pope'_ ?  :Big Grin:  ) 

Dat ik bij deze een uitdaging doe aan de J&H forum site 
lijkt mij een teken aan de wand. 
Zeker voor een profi forum als dit zou (naast een FAQ) een "lexicon, woordenlijst, of glossary" een goed initiatief zijn.

Mijn steun heeft het (als ik eenmaal snap hoe zoiets werkt).

----------


## kokkie

> Verwarrend begrip...
> 
> Wanneer ik op een productievloer vraag om asap een tophat te krijgen, dan weet ik namelijk 100% zeker dat er dan een stolp kist wordt gehaald.
> 
> Wanneer ik een speaker zie met een boxflens, dan noem ik dat een boxflens, geen tophat, want; dat dekt de lading niet.



Nou ralph, ik ben daar dus niet 100% zeker van.
Als ik een tophat op een spotje wil, dan hoop ik niet dat ze met een stolpkistje aankomen. Hier rechts staan een paar plaatjes van wat ik een tophat vind (en zeer vele met mij blijkbaar)

----------


## moderator

Kokkie, helemaal eens.
Maar wat Rinus aanhaalt is wellicht een goed idee: een mini wiki met branche bepaalde begrippen.

Ik weet dat er eerder eens een aanzet is gemaakt, deze staat echter, bij mijn weten, niet (meer) online.

Er leven een aantal zaken, zo ook het bijwerken van de FAQ's te beginnen met die voor het lichtforum.
Door drukte en ook door ziekte nog niet van de grond gekomen.
Dit lexicojn wil ik graag gaan vullen, op een netge manier met een juiste follow-up. Kortom: op een doordachte manier.

Wordt vervolgd!

----------


## Upgrading your system

heej Rinus en mod, 

ben ik absoluut voor, alleen zouhet wel een wiki moeten worden die wordt aangevult door iemand die hier als enige bij kan. Wanneer het in een soort Topic wordt gehesen ben ik bang dat het heel onduidelijk wordt en er eigelijk maar heel weinig van terrecht komt.
het mooiste zou zijn om een topic te starten waarin iedereen zijn of haar woordenlijst plaatst met daarachter de betekenis en dat deze vervolgens gerangschikt op alfabet en forumdeel (av, rigging, licht, geluid) wordt geplaatst in bijvoorbeeld de FAQ. op die manier voorkom je vervuiling van de lijst..
probleem is echter dat iemand daar voldoende tijd in moet steken.. ik zou jullie graag helpen, maar ben geen mod :-P dus ik kan het helaas niet hahahah, maar geestelijke bijstand wil ik wel altijd geven onder genot van een digitaal glas single malt of biertje.

----------


## rinus bakker

HH 
Tophat,

nou het kwartje is bij mij eindelijk gevallen: 
zo'n ding heeft een beetje het model van een *hoge hoed*!

We praten hier over een hoofddeksel-fenomeen dat al ca. 50 a 60 jaar zo goed als is uitgestorven.
En omdat iets een bepaalde vorm-overeenkomst heeft gaan we het daar maar naar noemen?
Dan hebben we vast ook nog wel dingen die op 
een bolhoed, een alpino- en een platte pet lijken.

----------

